# BARF Sample Diet PLS!!!



## carlosowusu (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi!

I need some recipes/sample diets for my 4 1/2 month old puppy and 2yr old GSD (he was abandoned and looks a bit on the skinny side).

I would prefer to work around the following ingredients...

Lettuce
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Tomatoes
Okra
Carrots

Sardine
Tuna
Chicken Neck
Chicken Back
Chicken Feet
Goat
Cow
Pork

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Ohio48 (Sep 29, 2010)

carlosowusu said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need some recipes/sample diets for my 4 1/2 month old puppy and 2yr old GSD (he was abandoned and looks a bit on the skinny side).
> 
> ...


First one has a good recipe for Veggy Mush
Second one is a good source for complete fresh raw diet
Third one is a good source for supplements.

Raw Dog Ranch - Welcome!
A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home
Nature's Farmacy - Originators of DOGZYMES Products


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Is there a reason you decided on barf and not prey?


----------



## Ohio48 (Sep 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Is there a reason you decided on barf and not prey?


Why Prey-Model and Not BARF?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

That didn't answer my question at all.


----------



## Ohio48 (Sep 29, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> That didn't answer my question at all.


Sorry, I think I added the wrong link. But I went with a barf diet due to my GSD has EPI, and all his food needs to be treated with a powder to help digest the food for him. So a ground type of a diet works best for this.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You can have a ground up diet without it being a barf diet. 

I don't see the correlation?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/145889-barf-experts-help-enuff-food.html



carlosowusu said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 4 1/2 Months GSD has been on kibble since I've owned him for two months. I hear there are great benefits to BARF (and I have been reading as well!). Reasons I would like to try the BARF diet is cos' meat and fresh produce products are cheaper here in Africa. The kibble is costing me $100 and I have to feed an older GSD and a Boerboel! It doesn't even last two weeks!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mendozaalexr (Jan 25, 2013)

*Difference?*



DJEtzel said:


> Is there a reason you decided on barf and not prey?


 Im sorry what the difference in the two im new to the idea of raw food feeding


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 12, 2017)

That sounds better than my dog's raw diet. I keep trying to push a prey diet on my dog, but I cheat when I look at his watery stool. I watch my dog eating grass and know that there has to be a little more to it than just meat. From what I've read the diet should be 20ish percent bone mass to 80% protein. 5% can be taken from protein and you can feed greens, fruits, or whatever. Another 5% of that protein needs to be organ meat. Half of that organ meat needs to be liver. So stock up on packets of gizzards and livers at the grocery store. I find that if I take 3 fingers and take a greedy pinch out of both that that's about the right weight for my 85 pound Shepherd/Lab. I also tend to feed more bone when stools are lose, and less bone when stools are heavily calcified. They feel like dried up sandpaper. 

Keep with the sardines for omega 3 and try to get a mix of 3-5 proteins per week. If the pup will eat the greens next to the meat or just soaked with the meat, you should do that. MUCH.LESS.WORK.  It's easy if you look at their diets as a weekly basis instead of a daily basis. It's allowed to teeter-totter a little. 

How much to feed is based on the projected weight of the adult dog. 2% of the adult weight is typical. Scale it to closer to 1.5 to 3% if the dog is less or more active. You should feel and see ribs on the dog, but the dog should look healthy. Not anemic. Not pudgy.


----------



## inchrisin (Nov 12, 2017)

Mendozaalexr said:


> Im sorry what the difference in the two im new to the idea of raw food feeding


Barf adds supplemental nutrient in forms of fruit and veg to mimic the intestines of an animal a dog would eat in the wild.


----------



## Wheelock98 (Nov 6, 2020)

carlosowusu said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need some recipes/sample diets for my 4 1/2 month old puppy and 2yr old GSD (he was abandoned and looks a bit on the skinny side).
> 
> ...


I don’t know about the other items but character supposed to be really good for hiI don’t know about the other items but character supposed to be really good for dogs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

10yr old thread. 
Common topic - more relevant threads available.


----------

